# Hebden Bridge, Todmorden and Mytholmroyd flooded again!



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

Last time was 2012 and here we go again 
Still raining heavily, river levels still rising and so much water running down off the hills it's just going to keep getting worse until this rain stops


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 26, 2015)

Are you guys OK?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Are you guys OK?


Yes, we're fine thanks. We are high up and although the rivers are overflowing and water coming off the moor is bursting through stone walls we will be ok. Not so luck though for the people living in the valley


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2015)

It's looking pretty bad down your way 

200-year-old pub collapses as River Irwell floods


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

Taken from a friend's balcony above her flooded shop. Two of the shops opposite belong to good friends too.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Glitter (Dec 26, 2015)

And Sowerby Bridge.

These are at the bottom of the hill I live at the top of. I'm at Mum's and don't think I can get home. It's horrendous.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 26, 2015)

The taxi rank has just been dragged into the river.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 26, 2015)

Keep safe Shirl and Glitter 

My folks are in the Dales so luckily too high for flooding but apparently the water is running down from the fells and through the village


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2015)

Glitter and Shirl how horrible for your neighbours and friends and communities


----------



## Belushi (Dec 26, 2015)

Bloody hell


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

It's stopped raining now but the water is still coming down from the moors. More heavy rain forecast though


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 26, 2015)

Much sympathy to all involved. Having had to help deal with the results of the floods in Hull a few years ago I know how awful it is


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2015)

It's just awful, really feel for everyone affected AGAIN, by the latest flooding.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

Just had a visit from my friend who owns the wine bar in town. She couldn't get insurance after the last flood. Also just spent £4k on booze for NYE and it's all under water. She can't really salvage anything this time


----------



## moomoo (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh that's awful! Poor people.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Oh that's awful! Poor people.


She's tough moomoo so will survive but she has staff to worry about and won't let them down. It'll be hard getting through this.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 26, 2015)

Shirl said:


> She's tough moomoo so will survive but she has staff to worry about and won't let them down. It'll be hard getting through this.



I bet!


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 26, 2015)

Take care Glitter and Shirl. Just dreadful news.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 26, 2015)

my sympathies to everyone suffering from the latest round of flooding ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 26, 2015)

Even Leeds is flooding in places it hasn't before. This is in Meanwood Park in North Leeds:



It's only a tiny beck but it's all come down from the dales to Leeds.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2015)

They are saying 9 red alerts in Leeds alone! Must be so scary. It's dark, rain may be coming down or about to come down and flood water from the hills. Will people get flooded tonight, will they loose electricity, will properties be severely damaged, what sort of mess in the morning. I can't imagine what it must be like. Just hope the damage is kept to a minimum and no lives lost.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2015)

I think there is more heavy rain to come tonight but at least people will be expecting it. Not that it will make things any better but it may mean that people take more precautions about securing their home or being out and about in this weather.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 27, 2015)

Shirl hope thinfs aren't as bad as your friend fears. It really is awful.

I keep thinking about the shops in Sowerby Bridge; two of them have only just opened so probably won't be turning a profit yet. This could be them done for.  

We're off home later so we'll see what it's like there.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2015)

Lots of flooding in Leeds, little attention from the BBC etc.  Includes the Vue cinema complex, the small Asda, a large newly built retail park that's only been open for a couple of months and housing/businesses along Kirkstall Road - which includes a friend's recording studio (not insured for flooding) and a decent local bike shop.

In 2011 the cunt chancellor cut flood defence funding by 8% and put schemes for Leeds and York on hold (they had to find money from somewhere to cut the 50% tax rate). They're building part of the Leeds scheme at the moment


----------



## Bingo (Dec 27, 2015)

Hopefully this will result in either a big turnaround or lots of Tory voters fucking them off


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2015)

There aren't enough Tory voters around here for them to give a shit, unfortunately. If it was a few bits of farmland in Somerset they'd be all over it (as they were a few years ago).


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2015)

Fucking Tory scum and their cuts. My heart goes out to all those affected by this dreadful flooding...


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2015)

The bottom of my road


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 27, 2015)

Stay safe everyone. If there's anything we can do just yell


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 27, 2015)

If the water levels never went higher than this, then nobody's homes will have been flooded in Leeds, 'just' businesses


----------



## oryx (Dec 27, 2015)

Severe flooding in York - a bit concerned about a couple of friends who live near the river (not for their safety as I'm sure they will be fine, just in case they have had to evacuate, losses, damage etc.). 

Whole situation is awful - I can't imagine the disruption, the inconvenience and the loss of possessions and livelihood.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 27, 2015)

My heartfelt sympathies to everybody afflicted by this latest bout of flooding, wherever they are ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2015)

My brother's work is flooded, so he can't go in 
But the cinema is flooded, so no Star Wars tomorrow 
Gonna have a look at Kirkstall in a bit. Apparently the Abbey is flooded. It's just down the road from my sis, but she lives at the top of a hill. 
Really shocked by all this.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> If the water levels never went higher than this, then nobody's homes will have been flooded in Leeds, 'just' businesses



Plenty of homes around Clarence Dock will have been hit, they've been flooded several times in the past.  Places downstream of Leeds tend to get it worse, some bits of Wakefield were badly hit in the past although some defence work has been completed there. The problem with Leeds is that they haven't really started building new defences yet.


----------



## Sid Viscous (Dec 27, 2015)

Even poor old Rochdale's had a wet one.

People in Rochdale asked to turn off their Christmas lights to save power
 Open up the river they said, it'll make the town more attractive they said...Oh well, like living in Rochdale couldn't get any worse.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2015)

Radio news last night, here we are in a Yorkshire Village and where there was one a road, there is now a stream.
Dear Mr Resident, what can you see? water! What can you see in your house, water! 
feel for you people up there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2015)

The Aire at Kirkstall is still raging


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2015)

be nice to see the famous aysgarth falls tho.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 27, 2015)

Sid Viscous said:


> Even poor old Rochdale's had a wet one.
> 
> People in Rochdale asked to turn off their Christmas lights to save power
> View attachment 81316 Open up the river they said, it'll make the town more attractive they said...Oh well, like living in Rochdale couldn't get any worse.



I'd be really fucked off if I owned one of those businesses. No way would it have happened there if they hadn't opened up the river.

Shirl how is Hebden now? I texted you today, are you on the same number?

The flooding has gone from Sowerby Bridge now. There was a lot of people out doing a cleanup earlier on.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 27, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I'd be really fucked off if I owned one of those businesses. No way would it have happened there if they hadn't opened up the river.
> 
> Shirl how is Hebden now? I texted you today, are you on the same number?
> 
> The flooding has gone from Sowerby Bridge now. There was a lot of people out doing a cleanup earlier on.


Still on the same number Glitter but we've had no vodafone signal here for over two weeks. I only get texts when I leave Hebden 
I've not been into Hebden today, not been out infact as I've got a throat infection and feel like shit.  Lots of cleaning going on in town. I've seen photos and there isn't a business on Market Street that hasn't been trashed. Lots of houses too with furniture, possessions and even their christmas trees outside and covered in mud 
The water has gone but it's going to be a long time before things recover here.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 27, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> There aren't enough Tory voters around here for them to give a shit, unfortunately. If it was a few bits of farmland in Somerset they'd be all over it (as they were a few years ago).



Calder Valley is a tory seat mate.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 27, 2015)

Major sympathies to all in the North. All this is shocking. I'm taking it that these latest floods are a lot worse than those summer floods in Hebden and area back in 2012 (?)?

I know places that didn't cop it then are being badly hit now.

I'm afraid the forecasts for the coming week at the moment look dreadful -- fingers crossed for you all that they improve in reality.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 27, 2015)

Seen pictures from friends in Saltaire, shockingly high water, they're ok but mill and everything else near the Aire inundated, with other bits of Shipley worse. Just horrendous.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 27, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Still on the same number Glitter but we've had no vodafone signal here for over two weeks. I only get texts when I leave Hebden
> I've not been into Hebden today, not been out infact as I've got a throat infection and feel like shit.  Lots of cleaning going on in town. I've seen photos and there isn't a business on Market Street that hasn't been trashed. Lots of houses too with furniture, possessions and even their christmas trees outside and covered in mud
> The water has gone but it's going to be a long time before things recover here.




Jesus   It's truly awful. I drove down past the station, which was massively flooded, and it looks dreadful.

I've just seen some photos of Hebden too. I don't know what to say, it is so bad. 

Kisses for the throat too. (With a mask, obv)


----------



## Glitter (Dec 27, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Calder Valley is a tory seat mate.



And our MP is an atrocious cunt.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 27, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Calder Valley is a tory seat mate.


But our nasty bastard tory mp doesn't give a toss about most of the Calder Valley. He knows he's hated in Hebden so won't be shouting for help for anyone here.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 27, 2015)

Fucking dreadful. My mum's high up and is ok, but the damage is really bad.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 27, 2015)

Sid Viscous said:


> Even poor old Rochdale's had a wet one.
> 
> People in Rochdale asked to turn off their Christmas lights to save power
> View attachment 81316 Open up the river they said, it'll make the town more attractive they said...Oh well, like living in Rochdale couldn't get any worse.



Horrible, but I admit I sort of smiled at it being Drake Street - nice weather for ducks, sort of thing.  Sorry.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 28, 2015)

Thoughts with all affected  Take care @Glitter @Shirl. York is looking grim this morning - we seem to have avoided the worst here in East Yorks.

@Sweet Meiga How's things with you? (not sure if you're in the area over Xmas).


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2015)

Just wondering, I gather Mr Cameron was visiting today. Has he sorted the mess out yet or even made you feel better?
My guess is he was just a target for peoples frustrations.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think he'd dare cross the border into Calderdale to be fair


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 28, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Just wondering, I gather Mr Cameron was visiting today. Has he sorted the mess out yet or even made you feel better?
> My guess is he was just a target for peoples frustrations.



'The Floods Are Bad Enough, We Don't Need Him Here Too'


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 28, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Just wondering, I gather Mr Cameron was visiting today. Has he sorted the mess out yet or even made you feel better?
> My guess is he was just a target for peoples frustrations.



I suspect only carefully selected people will get to meet him, if the trip to Carlisle/Cumbria is any guide; when he saw *some* flooded areas and met "representatives of the emergency services".


----------



## Glitter (Dec 28, 2015)

I spent an hour or so helping out in Copley today. Was really sad but very heartening to see people pulling together so well.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2015)

Today Hebden got loads of help, food and support from the Muslim and Sikh communities of Bradford. We only saw 2 chaps in combats who may or may not have been the army support that was sent.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 28, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Today Hebden got loads of help, food and support from the Muslim and Sikh communities of Bradford. We only saw 2 chaps in combats who may or may not have been the army support that was sent.



Have you got the facebook links for the Hebden appeal page Shirl? Took a load of stuff to Christ Church this morning but they're ok for toys and clothes so if Hebden need them I can probably sort some out.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Bingo (Dec 28, 2015)

Shit that's Copley..... those new houses were built in a very silly place to be fair. Gutted about the bridge.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 28, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Shit that's Copley..... those new houses were built in a very silly place to be fair. Gutted about the bridge.



You local Bingo?

I looked at a house down there but decided it was too close to the river.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah Greetland originally. Those woods were my playground as a kid! That 1m bank they built doesn't look to have worked then! How bad was it?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 28, 2015)

For some reason every time the Calder Valley floods I'm away on holiday. Back today just after the power went back on to my street, house fine. most of Tod seems to have recovered remarkably quickly. Feel a bit guilty to completely avoid any hardship and the worst part of the volunteering effort. I'll see if they need more help cleaning up the Golden Lion tomorrow as I'd like somewhere to go out on NYE.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 28, 2015)

Bingo said:


> Yeah Greetland originally. Those woods were my playground as a kid! That 1m bank they built doesn't look to have worked then! How bad was it?



Copley was pretty bad. I posted some pics earlier in the thread of Sowerby Bridge but it was Mytholmroyd and Hebden that took the worst of it I think.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah went to S Bridge yesterday morning but they had it under control so we went to Hebden near Callis and helped do lots of swilling out =)


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Have you got the facebook links for the Hebden appeal page Shirl? Took a load of stuff to Christ Church this morning but they're ok for toys and clothes so if Hebden need them I can probably sort some out.


I'll have a look and and send what I can find.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2015)

Glitter it seems to be the Town Hall. They stayed open all night last night, maybe tonight too. I put a link on fb


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2015)

I've got my niece staying here tonight. She still has no electricity at home and the remains of her business are piled up on the street awaiting collection for the dump


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2015)

Posted by a friend on fb earlier

So the army turned up but just seemed to consist of a couple of kids in camouflage gear eating a pizza outside Marcos. However a minibus of Sikhs from Slough were lovely. As were a group of men from Bradford with curries. Loads of people joined us shovelling shit out of the cellars yet I didn't see a police man or woman all day


----------



## aqua (Dec 28, 2015)

My heart really goes out to everyone affected. Dad was flooded in hull in 2007 and whilst the house dried out, the repair work, the stuff we lost, the massive I,pact it had on his health, were just immeasurable. The long term effect too, insurance, worry, it all mounts up


----------



## moomoo (Dec 28, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I've got my niece staying here tonight. She still has no electricity at home and the remains of her business are piled up on the street awaiting collection for the dump


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2015)

How do you pronounce Mytholmroyd?
Miffumroid?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you pronounce Mytholmroyd?
> Miffumroid?


M -eye- them- roid


----------



## Glitter (Dec 28, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I've got my niece staying here tonight. She still has no electricity at home and the remains of her business are piled up on the street awaiting collection for the dump



Is there anything I can do? I can't do much in terms of cracking on with it as Al is back to work but I can ferry about or help find 'stuff' she might need.

Is her house ok apart from the leccy?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Is there anything I can do? I can't do much in terms of cracking on with it as Al is back to work but I can ferry about or help find 'stuff' she might need.
> 
> Is her house ok apart from the leccy?


It's ok. Thanks though. She is sorted. Her house is fine apart from the electricity and her insurance will cover all the damage although getting insurance again will be difficult. There are many people here much worse off but it's those who's homes are trashed that are by far the worst hit.


----------



## moose (Dec 28, 2015)

Didn't realise there was a thread on here. Glad you're ok Shirl and Glitter, it must be heartbreaking to see, though. So many people uninsured, too, don't know how they'll get back on their feet.  
It's been shit in parts of Salford and Manchester, too, but nothing like Yorkshire's had it. Roll on Wednesday when the next storm arrives  

I have to say that if I'd just lost my livelihood and my home, and came across this guy, I'd probably decline, not too politely.


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 29, 2015)

Shirl said:


> But our nasty bastard tory mp doesn't give a toss about most of the Calder Valley. He knows he's hated in Hebden so won't be shouting for help for anyone here.



On R5 yesterday, "people (residents) hadn't prepared properly, late with their sandbags and flood boards"


----------



## Shirl (Dec 29, 2015)

moose said:


> Didn't realise there was a thread on here. Glad you're ok Shirl and Glitter, it must be heartbreaking to see, though. So many people uninsured, too, don't know how they'll get back on their feet.
> It's been shit in parts of Salford and Manchester, too, but nothing like Yorkshire's had it. Roll on Wednesday when the next storm arrives
> 
> I have to say that if I'd just lost my livelihood and my home, and came across this guy, I'd probably decline, not too politely.
> ...


He's a twat.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 29, 2015)

moose / Shirl : Was the picture of that idiot taken now/at the same time as the current floods?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 29, 2015)

Shirl said:


> He's a twat.


Indeed, creepy Rainbow Ralph, always available for creepy hugs no matter what the occasion. I can put up with a certain amount of Hebden's alternativey spiritual crap but he gets my hackles right up.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 29, 2015)

I saw that picture and thought 'That's soooo Hebden Bridge'


----------



## Shirl (Dec 29, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> moose / Shirl : Was the picture of that idiot taken now/at the same time as the current floods?


Yes


----------



## Shirl (Dec 29, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> For some reason every time the Calder Valley floods I'm away on holiday. Back today just after the power went back on to my street, house fine. most of Tod seems to have recovered remarkably quickly. Feel a bit guilty to completely avoid any hardship and the worst part of the volunteering effort. I'll see if they need more help cleaning up the Golden Lion tomorrow as I'd like somewhere to go out on NYE.


I was in there about an hour ago. Still some tidying to do but open and they will be fine for NYE. (further flooding allowing)
I may be in there myself NYE so if you are in there I'll be the woman staring at everyone wondering if they are lazythursday


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 29, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Thoughts with all affected  Take care @Glitter @Shirl. York is looking grim this morning - we seem to have avoided the worst here in East Yorks.
> 
> @Sweet Meiga How's things with you? (not sure if you're in the area over Xmas).


Thank you for thinking about me - I'm not in the UK at the moment and the boyfriend's house is thankfully OK. A friend's flat's been flooded though.
Makes you feel really helpless, doesn't it? My heart goes out to everyone affected. x


----------



## Glitter (Dec 30, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I was in there about an hour ago. Still some tidying to do but open and they will be fine for NYE. (further flooding allowing)
> I may be in there myself NYE so if you are in there I'll be the woman staring at everyone wondering if they are lazythursday



You'd better find her lazythursday before she gets on the wine and starts interrogating everyone


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 30, 2015)

Been wet and very windy overnight in Whitehaven ... we're on 'tboat !


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 30, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> Indeed, creepy Rainbow Ralph, always available for creepy hugs no matter what the occasion. I can put up with a certain amount of Hebden's alternativey spiritual crap but he gets my hackles right up.



He used to be from here (Cambridge) and is certainly full of himself. You can keep him please.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> He used to be from here (Cambridge) and is certainly full of himself. You can keep him please.


 "we love devotional chanting". Bet their neighbours don't.
Vitalija claims to be a graphic designer. Someone else must have designed the site then.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 30, 2015)

He even has a page for free hugs, including a hotline for emergency flood hugs: FREE HUGS in Hebden Bridge, West Yorkshire


----------



## Shirl (Dec 30, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> He used to be from here (Cambridge) and is certainly full of himself. You can keep him please.


OMG he's an even bigger twat than I knew. Why didn't you keep him there you bastard


----------



## Shirl (Dec 30, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> He even has a page for free hugs, including a hotline for emergency flood hugs: FREE HUGS in Hebden Bridge, West Yorkshire


I feel sick just looking at that  This town doesn't need any more nutters


----------



## Looby (Dec 30, 2015)

'Hugs are free, like sunshine' Fucking hell!


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 30, 2015)

You wouldn't want to meet him in a dark teepee.


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2015)

Does Ralph and Vitalita's Rainbow Network encompass more than the cheerful couple themselves?


----------



## fredfelt (Dec 30, 2015)

George Monbiot has been writing about upstream management as a way to reduce the chance of flooding.  In his most recent piece he mentions the management (for profit) of grouse moors.

This flood was not only foretold – it was publicly subsidised | George Monbiot

I'm curious - are people In Hebden Bridge putting any blame on the flooding to how land is managed upstream?

[free hugs - ffs.  I recall someone doing the same in my sixth form college twenty years ago and and the time it irritated me, but I was able to dismiss it as some kind of youthful 'fun']


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2015)

They're not free anyway. The price is a wrinkly boner rubbing against you.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 30, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> George Monbiot has been writing about upstream management as a way to reduce the chance of flooding.  In his most recent piece he mentions the management (for profit) of grouse moors.
> 
> This flood was not only foretold – it was publicly subsidised | George Monbiot
> 
> I'm curious - are people In Hebden Bridge putting any blame on the flooding to how land is managed upstream?


I can remember this land use and runoff issue being talked about 20 years ago, but it seems to have been so very conveniently ignored by government. Nothing George Monbiot says in that article is especially groundbreaking (although his facts are more recent), and yet in all this time we've done nothing, and will probably continue to do nothing. Because changing our fundamental behaviours doesn't look as sexy as pouring tens of thousands of tons of concrete and having big fancy flood control centres to open, I guess.



fredfelt said:


> [free hugs - ffs.  I recall someone doing the same in my sixth form college twenty years ago and and the time it irritated me, but I was able to dismiss it as some kind of youthful 'fun']


A hug's a funny thing - you exchange it more than give it. And, to be honest, the cost of exchange of a a hug with someone wearing a "free hugs" sign is always going to be higher than a genuine hug from someone who cares about more than being seen as the sort of person who gives out free ones


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 30, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> He used to be from here (Cambridge) and is certainly full of himself. You can keep him please.


There can be few places in the country that would tolerate the likes of him, Certainly, if he was to venture just a few miles down the valley here to Tod with his exciting public frottage offer, he would likely find himself buried under an incredible edible patch within hours.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 30, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> George Monbiot has been writing about upstream management as a way to reduce the chance of flooding.  In his most recent piece he mentions the management (for profit) of grouse moors.
> 
> This flood was not only foretold – it was publicly subsidised | George Monbiot
> 
> ...



There was already a pretty active campaign in Hebden 'Ban the Burn' targeted at the Walshaw grouse estate - I'd say this event will mean it takes off like a rocket over the next year. Lots of people sharing the Monbiot article locally, lots of talk about the need for reforestation on the tops etc.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 30, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> There was already a pretty active campaign in Hebden 'Ban the Burn' targeted at the Walshaw grouse estate - I'd say this event will mean it takes off like a rocket over the next year. Lots of people sharing the Monbiot article locally, lots of talk about the need for reforestation on the tops etc.


Yep, it's definitely seeping into public conciousness more - even Jason fucking Manford was posting about it recently on Facebook. He's the kind of person who will reach non-Guardian wankers, so that's good.

I was talking to my mam about the trees thing and how it would help to reduce floods and she did the eyes glazing over thing she usually does when I'm ranting about something 'political'. But then she woke up all excited saying I was 'right' because Jason Manford has been saying the same thing.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, it's definitely seeping into public conciousness more - even Jason fucking Manford was posting about it recently on Facebook. He's the kind of person who will reach non-Guardian wankers, so that's good.
> 
> I was talking to my mam about the trees thing and how it would help to reduce floods and she did the eyes glazing over thing she usually does when I'm ranting about something 'political'. But then she woke up all excited saying I was 'right' because Jason Manford has been saying the same thing.


Slightly frustrating when that happens, isn't it?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 30, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Slightly frustrating when that happens, isn't it?


It is, but if the net result is wider acceptance and eventually change, then I'm all for it


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 30, 2015)

My heart goes out to all affected by the floods.
We got it downstream here in Donny in 07, some are still suffering, some still have the caravans on their front lawns that they moved into while their homes and lives were squeegeed out in front of less devastated neighbours.
We live about 50cm above sea level here, alongside a river that is tidal at this point and when the rains come, we sleep very little, waiting for the havoc.
Then I get supposedly intelligent folk at work telling me that climate change is a load of old crap!


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 30, 2015)

It's been awful watching this happen - every sympathy with everyone affected.  To be honest, living in low-lying Hull, I've an uneasy feeling of having dodged a bullet on this occasion, but we might not be so lucky next time.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 30, 2015)

Scary Roadkill, a friend of ours at Hedon had their bungalow nearly written off in 2007, they still seem devastated now, it was the personal, lifetime memories lost that flattend them.


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 30, 2015)

Been travelling around West and East Yorkshire these last couple of days. Every river you see or cross is brimming. All the flood fields are full, Vale of York, Aire Valley and Wharfe Valley. There must be lost of concerned folk.

Keep safe.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 30, 2015)

Tadcaster Bridge


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 30, 2015)

Also Pooley Bridge ...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2016)

It's all going to be ok in Hebden Bridge. We are going to have free Gong Baths and Circle Dancing. Fucking hippies


----------



## Glitter (Jan 2, 2016)

Shirl said:


> It's all going to be ok in Hebden Bridge. We are going to have free Gong Baths and Circle Dancing. Fucking hippies



What the fuck is a gong bath?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 2, 2016)

Glitter said:


> What the fuck is a gong bath?



I think you sit on a cushion and some charlatan walks around the room bashing a saucepan lid. For an hour.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I think you sit on a cushion and some charlatan walks around the room bashing a saucepan lid. For £40.


Post corrected


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2016)

Glitter  I can't find the gong and circle dancing because I blocked the posters from my page and can't remember their names. There's the above bollocks as well.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 2, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Glitter  I can't find the gong and circle dancing because I blocked the posters from my page and can't remember their names. There's the above bollocks as well.




Shit! I missed it.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2016)

bi0boy that's Rainbow Ralph doing the dance for peace


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Shit! I missed it.


There'll be plenty more


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2016)

killer b said:


> Does Ralph and Vitalita's Rainbow Network encompass more than the cheerful couple themselves?


I hope not


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 3, 2016)

I am a terrible evil person I know, because I have not been affected at all by the floods at all... but now I am absolutely sick of not being able to go anywhere without hearing the same breathless stories about how deep it was, how heroic the person speaking was, arguments and theories (mostly crackpot) about why it happened and What Should Be Done. Plus the endless self congratulatory Isn't The Community Amazing and Why oh Why Aren't we on the BBC Every Single News Bulletin? 

I am going to sit in my house now for the whole of January and wait for hopefully there to be a big snow event or a mass shooting at the Trades Club or for huge controversy when Wetherspoons buys one of the flooded pubs or something so there's something else to listen to people talk about.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2016)

I sort of agree but without the mass shooting at the Trades 
I must say though that the Muslim and Sikh charities and some restaurants too have been amazing. Bringing practical help and good food to a town they have no connection with.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I sort of agree but without the mass shooting at the Trades



All right. The mass shooting can be at a Dance for Universal Peace instead  Or perhaps at a busy Friday night at the Old Gate, might help reverse gentrification a bit. 


Shirl said:


> I must say though that the Muslim and Sikh charities and some restaurants too have been amazing. Bringing practical help and good food to a town they have no connection with.



Yep fully agree and that has happened in Tod and down at Elland etc too and in Littleborough / Rochdale so a really concerted effort to help. Though part of the reason must be because they feel forced to publicly demonstrate that all Muslims aren't evil terrorists and can do good things for non-Muslims and that's disturbing in itself really.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> Yep fully agree and that has happened in Tod and down at Elland etc too and in Littleborough / Rochdale so a really concerted effort to help. Though part of the reason must be because they feel forced to publicly demonstrate that all Muslims aren't evil terrorists and can do good things for non-Muslims and that's disturbing in itself really.


But they still did it, and from what I can tell, just from news reports, with a will.

If the number of spoof news site articles about Britain First (not) heading off to do flood relief work is anything to go by, the point is being well made


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 26, 2016)

[QUOTE="moose, post: 14288037, member: 50"
I have to say that if I'd just lost my livelihood and my home, and came across this guy, I'd probably decline, not too politely.

View attachment 81387[/QUOTE]

Gary Glitter's lost weight.


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 13, 2016)

Action taken above Pickering seems to have worked over the Winter. They do say, however, that it may not keep back "extreme rainfall"

Seems like a very good start though.

Pickering leaky dams flood prevention scheme 'a success' - BBC News


----------



## Glitter (Mar 16, 2019)

Aaaaaaand we’re off again. Sowerby Bridge flooded. Tod and Hebden not looking great either. 

Fuck’s sake


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2019)

Just went to the river by the Navi in S Bridge, wasn't over the top. Is the old bridge in the centre flooded?


----------



## Glitter (Mar 16, 2019)

Bingo said:


> Just went to the river by the Navi in S Bridge, wasn't over the top. Is the old bridge in the centre flooded?



Cricket pitch is, not sure about the bridge, it’s coming up behind the baths too. Hopefully the defences will work. 

You didn’t go anywhere near those new houses between the canal and the river at Copley did you? My mate has moved in there recently and I’m worried about them.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2019)

I was quite near but it was dark so didn't see. Completely mental place to build a new estate.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 16, 2019)

Tod mentioned here: Rail services and roads hit by flooding

There was a fair bit of water around on the Lancashire/North Yorkshire border between Lancaster/Hornby/Wray/Wennington going over to Ireby/Ingleton today - a few cars turning round rather than risking it etc.  I had to go a different way home as it seemed safer if longer rather than using roads I knew would be covered in running water from the hills and fields.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2019)

Hope the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 17, 2019)

Got off lightly this time.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 17, 2019)

If you haven't already, have a read of
https://www.calderdale.gov.uk/v2/re...nd-building/flooding/flood-recovery-programme

Avail yourself of any grant money for resilience/prevention stuff such as door guards and pumps and generators.  Having worked on/during the floods in Lancaster and seeing the problems or can cause for months on end, not just the day or happens, I can only urge people to be prepared. Know what to do, where to go, who to call in advance.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 17, 2019)

My house is up the hill a bit, and so is the one I'm in process of buying - that is the wisest preparation in the Calder valley. But I've seen some very floody properties up for sale recently at silly expensive prices. Suppose people have short memories.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2019)

lazythursday said:


> My house is up the hill a bit, and so is the one I'm in process of buying - that is the wisest preparation in the Calder valley. But I've seen some very floody properties up for sale recently at silly expensive prices. Suppose people have short memories.


I live up on the tops above Hebden and at least two homes in our village had what was termed water ingress. I'm guessing water running off the moor got in under doors


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 31, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I live up on the tops above Hebden and at least two homes in our village had what was termed water ingress. I'm guessing water running off the moor got in under doors



We use _Floodsax_ now instead of sandbags for diverting water like this (ingress, running water etc.)  They're  really good and very effective but not cheap - but they are much lighter and easier to store than traditional sandbags. Available from lots of suppliers. Manufacturer based in Huddersfield.

I think they have a gel in them and when they get wet they swell, get heavy and become a barrier like a sandbag.


----------

